

The Hidden Ocean Patch That Broke Climate Records - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/23/dominoes/the-hidden-ocean-patch-that-broke-climate-records

======
MrZongle2
Unfortunate that the author chooses to use the phrase "climate change deniers"
in his opening paragraph, as it is such a lazy (and emotion-laden) term most
often used to lump those who are unconvinced of _anthropogenic_ climate change
along with model skeptics, opponents of the subject's politicization and/or
socially-focused "fixes", and the inevitable bunch that believe that the whole
thing is a Marxist plot.

It's a subtle means of intimidation: toe the popular line on climate change,
or be branded a heretic. It has no place in serious discussion of the topic.

